# Tomb Kings, Yah or Nay



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I started playing fantasy properly middle of last year, and started off with WoC. I enjoy playing them,but I now feel its time for something new. So... are TKs worth the bother? I want something different from Warriors and thought TKs were a good start. Help!!


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

*nay*

If you're new to Warhammer, Tombkings could be slightly frustrating for you.

on the whole, their army struggles vs most.

They do have some amazing tools, but those are tethered by some main army drawbacks. 
Having your highest lvl caster have the TK lore, means less diversity. 
mediocre core. 
mediocre special. Except the Grave guard, those guys can wreck most elites. 

I very much like the TK lore, their army and some of their rules (arrows of asp) and others, but the players around here really struggle to make them competitive.

That being said, you'll destroy any mid-low leadership army. Beastmen, O&G etc, are all do well, but struggle vs TK. 

as a Beastman player, I'd rather face Warriors of Chaos any day than face the Casket of 'my whole army goes poof'.


I don't mean to belittle the TK army that much, but it's an uphill challenge. If you're up for it, it can be rewarding. 
Best of luck!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah, I would second that: they're a challenging army but that by no means makes them rubbish. Many people collect them, many are successful and many find them massively enjoyable... but there are those who find they just can't get them to work for them or don't find them enjoyable.

I keep collecting 1k armies to take up to the biannual WFB doubles at WHW and while I often look around for new armies to liven things up a bit and keep coming back to TKs as an easy army to match with any partner I just can't find an army list for them that I actually want to play. I just find that my play style is anathema to how they play (kinda like when I used to collect High Elves... I just didn't enjoy them). This is because I normally focus on high manoeuvrability and running something a little surprising but TKs not being able to march and relative predictability is something I'm not really into (same reason I'll never do a proper gunline army).


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Another consideration is painting bone: almost everything has areas of bone, so if you do not fancy painting rank after rank of skeletons then they might not be for you.


----------

